

Announcing Blimp’s project management API - flexterra
http://blog.getblimp.com/2013/01/announcing-blimps-project-management-api/

======
flexterra
[Founder here] We are going to be giving away free 1yr subscriptions to
developers that open source client libraries for the API and also folks that
submit pull-requests that get merged

------
rgonzalez
An API already. You guys move fast.

~~~
optimus
Cut it out. At least try to be a little more subtle with your spam.

